# محاضرات وورش عن هندسة التعدين



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

هنا سوف اقوم من هذا الاسبوع بوضع محاضرات عن هندسة التعدين تشمل 
1- هندسة المناجم 
2- هندسة الفلزات 
ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان لاثراء النقاش والاستفادة من الجميع وللجميع


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

http://www.rdatamining.com/resources/courses

free on line courses


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcTEcK_ZIws

surface mining vale


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

blasting at open pit 

http://www.infomine.com/library/videos/1008c0/blasting_at_an_open_pit_mine.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

this focus on mining application 
/www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI2i83NN4oM


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

refractory ore processing 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0eX2S0U734


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2016)

EVALUATING PROCESS OPTIONS FOR TREATING SOME REFRACTORY ORES
http://www.albionprocess.com/EN/downloads/TechnicalPapers/Options to Treat Refractory Ores.pdf


----------



## alshangiti (12 سبتمبر 2016)

how gold is produced video


----------



## alshangiti (12 سبتمبر 2016)

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=_feJwOwsCzc


----------



## alshangiti (13 سبتمبر 2016)

_*موضوعنا هذ الاسبوع هو تصنيف خامات المعادن والاسبوع القادم تصنيف المعادن الاقتصادية 
الرجاء من االجميع المشاركة وطرح الاسألة للنقاش *_
[h=3]Classification of Mineral Deposits[/h]

*Introduction*
* In order to more readily study mineral deposits and explore for them more effectively, it is helpful to first subdivide them into categories.*
*This subdivision, or classification, can be based on a number of criteria, such as minerals or metals contained, the shape or size of the deposit, host rocks (the rocks which enclose or contain the deposit) or the genesis of the deposit (the geological processes which combined to form the deposit).*
* Since there is considerable debate among geologists as to the exact mode of formation (genesis) of most mineral deposits, this is not a good classification criterion.*
*It is best to stick to features we can all agree on, namely, the physical description of the deposit. We soon see that, even though no two mineral deposits are exactly alike, most of them fall into one or another of a small number of categories.*
*We also see that each of these categories coincides with a generally accepted hypothesis as to how the mineral deposits formed. In other words, although we started out with a physically descriptive classification, we end up with a classification which also coincides with what we perceive to be unique genetic processes.*
* It is therefore useful to define a small number of terms used in the classification which have a genetic connotation: 

**Hydrothermal*
*Hot water or hydrothermal solutions have actually been observed forming mineral deposits, for example, the "black smokers" on the sea floor. The ore constituents, such as Cu, Pb, Au or other metals are dissolved in a hot aqueous solution along with other deposit constituents such as Si, S and Fe.*
*These elements are deposited to form the ore and gangue minerals in response to a change in the solution, very often a sharp decrease in temperature. an example of this process would be if you dissolved as much table salt as possible in boiling water. If you then cool the solution in the fridge, much of the salt will precipitate or come out of solution.*
*Magmatic**Some mineral deposits, particularly those containing Ni, Cr and Pt, form by the separation of the metal sulphide or oxides in the molten form, within an igneous melt before it crystallizes. These are known as magmatic deposits.*
*They occur within theigneous rock from which they were derived, such as a gabbro. The ore metals concentrated as liquid in much the same manner as metals are purified in a smelter or blast furnace. The heavier metal-rich liquids sink and concentrate at the base of the intrusive body, while lighter silicate liquid and crystals tend to rise, the same asthe slag in a blast furnace.*
*Syngenetic**A syngenetic mineral deposit is a deposit which formed at the same time as the rocks that enclose it. Magmatic deposits are syngenetic in that the ore minerals crystallize from the same liquid that produces the silicate minerals which form the bulk of the intrusive - they crystallize more or less simultaneously as the melt cools.*
*Deposits which form on the earth's surface in the form of a sedimentary layer are also syngenetic. The rocks which they lie upon were deposited just prior to the mineralizing event, while the overlying rocks were deposited just after - all three layers being deposited at essentially the same time in terms of the geological time frame.*
*Epigenetic**If a mineral deposit formed much later than the rocks which enclose it, it is said to be epigenetic.*
*An example is a vein. The first step in the formation of a vein is the fracturing or breaking of rock along a fault zone, at a depth ranging from surface to several kilometers below surface. The rock must be solid (lithified) and brittle, creating open spaces when it breaks. Hydrothermal solutions pass along the fault zone and deposit or precipitate the ore and gangue minerals within the open spaces. Thus, the vein is necessarily younger than the rocks that contain it.*
* Since we are fairly certain which deposits are syngenetic and which are epigenetic (although there will always be some degree of uncertainty and overlap), it is convenient to begin the classification with this discrimination. Beyond this, the various categories are based on their physical description, including size and shape. A third level of subdivision is usually based on the metals contained. Here, then, is the classification:*
* 1. Epigenetic**1. Porphyry*
* Large, low grade deposits usually associated with a porphyritic intrusive body.*
* A. Cu-Mo*
*B. Cu (-Au)*
*C. Mo (-W)*
*2. Skarn*
* Mineral deposits formed by replacement of limestone by ore and calc-silicateminerals, usually adjacent to a felsic or granitic intrusive body.*
* A. W-Cu (-Zn, -Mo)*
*B. Zn-Pb-Ag (-Cu, -W)*
*C. Cu (-Fe, -Au, -Ag, - Mo)*
*D. Fe (-Cu, - Au)*
*E. Sn (-Cu, -W, -Zn)*
*F. Au (-As, -Cu)*
*3. Vein** Fracture filling deposits which often have great lateral and/or depth extent but which are usually very narrow.*
* A. Hypothermal - Cu (-Au)*
*B. Mesothermal - Cu-Pb-Zn-Ag-Au*
*C. Epithermal - Au-Ag (-Hg) 

*
*4. Mississippi Valley*
* Named for the region where they were first described, these deposits formed within porous carbonate rocks (limestone reefs or caves). They are Pb-Zn deposits with low Ag values.*
*2. Syngenetic 

**1. Volcanic Massive Sulphide (VMS)*
* These deposits formed as massive (over 60% sulphide) lens-like accumulations on or near the sea floor in association with volcanic activity.*
* A. Felsic volcanic hosted - Cu-Pb-Zn-Ag-Au*
*B. Mafic volcanic hosted - Cu (-Zn, -Au)*
*C. Mixed volcanic/sedimentary - Cu-Zn (-Au)*
*2. Sedimentary Massive Sulphide (Sedex)** These are formed by hydrothermal emanations on or near the sea floor in association with the deposition of sedimentary rocks.*
* A. Pb-Zn-Ag*
*B. Ba 

*
*3. Magmatic- layered mafic intrusion*
* During the crystallization of a magma, usually mafic or ultramafic, heavy, metal-rich liquids settle and accumulate at specific sites, often at the base, within the intrusion.*
* A. PGM (Platinum group metals)*
*B. Chromite*
*C. Ni-Cu (-PGM)*
*4. Placer*
* Formed within sediments by the concentration of heavy resistant minerals (Au diamond, cassiterite) by stream or wave action.*
* REFERENCES** McKinstry, H.E., 1948,Mining Geology: Englewood Cliffs, NJ, Prentice Hall, 680 p.*
*Peters, William C ., 1978, Exploration and Mining Geology: John Wiley & Sons Inc., 696 p.*
*Guilbert, John M. and Park Jr., Charles F ., 1986, The Geology of Ore Deposits: W.H. Freeman and Company, 985 p.*
* Evan, Anthony M., 1993, Third Edition, Ore Geology and Industrial Minerals-An Introduction: Blackwell Scientific Publications Inc., 389 p.*
* Eckstrand, O.R., 1984, Canadian Mineral Deposit Types: A Geological Synopsis, Geological Survey of Canada, Economic Geology Report 36: Canadian Government Publishing Centre, 86 p.*
* Roberts, R.G. and Sheahan, P.A., 1988, Ore Deposit Models, Geoscience Canada, Reprint Series 3: Geological Association of Canada, 194 *p.


----------



## alshangiti (13 سبتمبر 2016)

مختصر الموضوع 

يمكن تعريف المعادن على انها مركبات طبيعية غير عضوية ذات تركيب كيميائى ثابت نسبيا وخواص فيزيائية 
هناك استثناءان لتعريفنا العام للمعدن
1-توجد يعض المعادن فى حالتها العنصرية او غير متحده او غير مكونة لسبائك باتحادها مع بعضها البعض ومن امثلتها النحاس والذهب وهذه العناصر لا ينطبق عليها تعريفنا للمعدن
2- هناك مواد اخرى قد تكون فى الطبيعة وليست ذات اصل غير عضوى كما ان مركباتها الكيميائية متغيرة وخواصها الطبيعية غير ثابتة 
اقسام المعادن
- المعادن الشائعة المكونة للصخور common rock -forming minerals 
- المعادن المفيدة - معادن ذات قيمة اقتصادية (موضوع الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله )minerals of economic value 
وعند ما تتركز المواد المعدنية فى الطبيعة بدرجة كافية فانها تسمى الرواسب المعدنية mineral deposit وهذه الرواسب قد يكون تركيزها عاليا وكمياتها كبيرة تسمح باستخراجها واستخلاص مابها من مواد نافعة (معادن او فلزات ) اقتصاديا عن طريق تعدينها


----------



## alshangiti (14 سبتمبر 2016)

*لمعدن Mineralوهو مادة صلبة متجانسة وغير عضوية تكونت بفعل عوامل طبيعية لها تركيبكيميائي محدد ( وغير ثابت ) وترتيت ذري داخلي محدد .. 
نحن نعلم أن الذرة هيأصغر جزء من المادة وتحتفظ بخواصها الطبيعية .. 
تتجمع الذرات مع بعضهالتكون العنصر .. وتتجمع العناصر مع بعضها لتكون المعادن وتتجمع المعادن مع بعضهالتكون الصخر .. 
فإذا احتوى المعدن على عناصر ذات قيمة اقتصادية فيسمى معدنخام أو معدن اقتصادي ...
وإذا احتوى الصخر على معدن خام يسمى راسب معدني ... 
* المعدن الخام Ore Mineralوهو المعدن الذي يمكن استخلاص فلز أو أكثرمن بصورة اقتصادية . إما أن يكون على هيئة فلز حر مثل الذهب والبلاتين أو على هيئةالفلز متحد مع عنصر أو عناصر أخرى مكوناً مركبات كيميائية متعددة ( أكاسيد ،كبريتيدات ... ) 
* المعادن الخامة الأولية Primary Ore Minerals 
وهيالتي تتكون نتيجة الإتحاد الكيميائي بين مكوناتها ثم ترسبها بإحدى طرق الترسيبالمعروفة ، مثل الكرومايت الذي يتكون نتيجة التبلور من الصهير و الجالينا التيتتكون من المحاليل الساخنة و الهيماتيت الذي يتكون مع الصخور الرسوبية ...
بمعنى آخر أن المعادن الخامة الأولية هي التي تتكون مع تكون الصخر ، أوهي المعادن الأصلية في الصخر ..
* المعان الخامة الثانوية
 Secondary Ore Mineralsوهي التي تكونت نتيجة للتغيرات الكيميائية التي تطرأ على المعادنالأولية مثل الملاكيت الذي يتكون من تغير الكالكوبيريت ..
* المعادن الغثة Gangue mineralsوهي المعادن التي تصاحب المعادن الخامة في الرواسب المعدنيةوتكون في الغالب من المعادن المكونة للصخور ( وهي معادن غير مرغوب فيها ) وقد تتكونالمعادن الغثة أثناء تكون المعادن الخامة أو تكون جزء من الصخر الحاوي على الخام ...
وأكثر المعادن الغثة الشائعة هي معادن لا فلزية وإن كان بعضها فلزي مثلمعدن البيريت ، ومن أمثلة المعادن الغثة : الكوارتز و الكالسيت ، ولا يعني أن هذهالمعادن لكونها غير مرغوب فيها لا تحمل قيمة اقتصادية فالكوارتز مثلاً له قيمةاقتصادية كبيرة في صناعة الزجاج ، ولكن أطلق عليها اسم معادن غثة لكونها غير مرغوبفيها .. فدائماً ما يصاحب الكوارتز الذهب عند استخراجه وفي هذه الحالة يعتبرالكوارتز من المعادن الغثة ، وتفصل المعادن الغثة عن الخام قبل عمليه صهره واستخراجالفلز ...
* الخام Oreويعادل في الطبيعة الصخر أو الراسب المعدني ،وهناك شروط اقتصادية تجعلنا نطلق اسم الخام على الصخر أو الراسب المعدني .. 
فالخام عبارة عن تكوين جيولوجي ( عرق ، طبقة ، مجموعة من الطبقات ) يتواجدفيه تركيز معين من معدن أو مجموعة معادن يسمح باستخلاص عنصر أو مركب مطلوب بصورةاقتصادية .. 
ولكي يكون الخام اقتصادياً فلابد من تحقيق ربح معقول تحتالظروف الاقتصادية السائدة والتي تعتمد على عدة عوامل منها عوامل جيولوجية ،جغرافية ، ظروف الأسواق العالمية ، والعمالة الفنية ... وغيرها* درجة أورتبة الخام Ore Gradeوهي محتوى الخام من الفل أو الفلزات ، أو تركيز العنصر فيالراسب المعدني ويعبر عنه بالنسبة المئوية أو بجز من المليون ppm حيث أن 10000ppm = 1%
وتستخدم وحدة ppm إذا كان الفلز من العناصر الشحيحة الغير منتشرة علىالقشرة الأرضية مثل الذهي ولاحظ أن Pmm = g\tons 
ويمكن معرفة درجة أو رتبةالخام بواسطة التحاليل الكيميائية ..
ويكون الخام عالي الرتبة إذا ارتفعتفيه نسبة الفلز ، ومنخفض الرتبة إذا قلت فيه النسبة .. 
ويعتبر تحديد رتبةالخام من أهم النقاط في دراسة وتقييم الخام ... 
* ناتج ثانوي Biproductتستخرج بعض الفلزات كناتج ثانوي بالإضافة إلى الفلز الرئيسي مثل وجود الفضة معالذهب ، فالذهب هو المعدن الرئيسي وظهرت الفضة كناتج ثانوي ...
* حد القطع Cut off Gradeوهي أقل رتبة من الخام يمكن الاستفادة منها اقتصادياً ... 
بمعنى أقل نسبة لتواجد الفلز في الخام حتى يكون ذو قيمة اقتصادية
*


----------



## طارق البخاري (15 سبتمبر 2016)

*شكر .. ونصيحة*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً أستاذ يحيى على هذا الفكرة الجميلة. وللإستزادة أنصح بالتسجيل في كورس أون لاين مجاني Mining Engineering والمقدم من جامعة نيوكاسل-أستراليا عن طريق جامعة أستراليا المفتوحة. وللعلم فالجامعة تقدم شهادة إتمام الكورس. وقد تحصلت على شهادة منهم شهر مايو الفائت, والكورس موجود عندي مترجم بالكامل ويحتاج فقط للطباعة.



رابط الكورس:
https://www.open2study.com//node/2177


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (18 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2016)

جزيت خيرا اخى ابو حمزة وشكرا على هذا الاقتراح المفيد 
انصح الاعضاء يالاشتراك فى مثل هذه الكورسات 

شكرا لك


----------



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا الشكر للاستاذ engineer المير العام لانه صاحب هذ الاقتراح محاضارات وورش هندسة التعدين 
ثانيا شكرا للاخ ابو حمزة على الكورس المجانى online مفيد ولكن لغير مهندسى التعدين مثلا كورس تعدين لغير مهندسى التعدين 
اما المتخصصين فانصحهم بالتسجيل فى الكورسات التالية المتخصصة infomine  

​


----------



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2016)

http://www.edumine.com/courses/online-courses/the-mill-operating-resource-2-mineral-recovery/

[h=1]The Mill Operating Resource - 2: Mineral Recovery[/h]REVISED​Areas of Study: Mineral Processing
 Qualifies for CMS
This course is the second in a set of two courses on Mill Operating. It is a resource for people who need to understand and operate the equipment used in mineral processing. The second course covers classifiers, pumps, flotation methods, leaching and other methods, thickeners, filters, driers, evolving technology, and mill safety.

[h=3]Author: Ron Magill (Author)[/h]


----------



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2016)

[h=3]ntroduction[/h]The Mill Operating Resource is even more than its name implies. As well as a resource for people who need to understand and operate the equipment used in mineral processing, it also provides the base knowledge required to understand new technology. While applications and materials are always evolving, the laws and principles that these are developed from are fixed. The author, in his spare time a writer and illustrator, has more than 30 years of experience supervising and directing mill operations in Canada. It is from this background and his own training needs that the resource has been developed. The resource is presented as a set of two courses... The Mill Operating Resource - 1: Ore Preparation and - 2: Mineral Recovery.
This course carries on from The Mill Operating Resource - 1: Ore Preparation by addressing classifiers, pumps, flotation methods, leaching and other methods, thickeners, filters, dryers, evolving technology, and mill safety.
If you are an operator and you are feeling challenged by the "why" of things or intimidated by technology, then certification in this course will give you the knowledge to fully participate in the technical workings of a mineral processing plant. The grounding you will receive in mechanical design, plant maintenance, electricity, metallurgy, hydrometallurgy, environmental monitoring, emergency response, instrumentation, safety, fire fighting, and regulatory constraints will enable you to recognize problems as they are developing, initiate the appropriate responses, and better understand new technologies as you encounter them. You will also have a better appreciation of your job requirements and be able to communicate more effectively with engineers and managers.
If you are a manager, engineer, training supervisor, metallurgical technician, or front-line supervisor this resource is still for you! It provides practical knowledge, experience, and insight into how these multi-disciplinary processes work in practice and what to look out for when problems arise. But the greatest benefit of this resource derives from its value as a tool that can be used to enhance the productivity of your plant, and a platform from which to construct your own training curriculum. The resource provides a wealth of information that is missing from most in-house training programs. Most importantly, it provides knowledge continuity and standardized testing to aid in the evaluation and development of your operating personnel. The resource can also be used as a prerequisite to employment to ensure commitment and ability.
Other advantages include:


testing and certification,
improved employee morale,
increased safety awareness,
improved circuit management,
decrease in downtime and/or equipment damage, and
increased understanding of technological change.
[h=3]Content[/h]This resource focuses on process rather than equipment. The numerous illustrations used to demonstrate the various processes and equipment are not representative of any one make or brand. The illustrations are intended to show the "how" of things. Because the resource is so comprehensive, the information given will often also give clues to solutions of other problems.
The Mill Operating Resource - 2: Mineral Recovery comprises the following six parts.


Pumps and Classifiers
Recovery Processes - Flotation Methods
Recovery Processes - Leaching, Gravity, and Other Methods
Thickeners, Filters, and Dryers
Evolving Technology in Processes and Equipment
General Mineral Processing and Safety
The course is presented as 22 learning sessions, each of 30 to 60 minutes duration, plus numerous figures and schematics. It also includes six interactive review sessions for verification of course learning objectives. Total course duration is equivalent to approximately 20 hours of learning content.

[h=3]Learning Outcomes[/h]

Identify and discuss the basic principles of the processes and equipment that are used in mineral recovery.
Identify the variables that influence mineral recovery processes and apply this knowledge to efficient operation of the processes.
Recognize, troubleshoot, and respond to problems that may occur in the processes and equipment used in mineral recovery.
Identify and practise the necessary safety regulations and recommendations required for mill operations.
[h=3]Recommended Background[/h]

a technical background
some experience of mill operations
completion of The Mill Operating Resource - 1: Ore Preparation (recommended)


----------



## alshangiti (21 سبتمبر 2016)

موضوعنا هذ الاسبوع هو تصنيف المعادن الاقتصادية 
classification of Economic Minerals 

1-المعادن التى تستخلص منها الفلزات 
- الفلزات الثمينة الذهب - الفضة والبلاتين 
- فلزات الاساس - النحاس - الرصاص - الزنك - القصدير 
فلزات صناعة الصلب - الحديد , النيكل, الكروم , المنجنيز , الموليبدنوم , التنجستن , الفا ناديوم 
الفلزات الخفيفة - الالمنيوم , المغنسيوم 
فلزات الصناعات الالكترونية -الكادميوم ,البزموث , الجرامانيوم 
الفلزات المشعة - اليورانيوم , الراديوم 

2- المعادن الافلزية 
مواد عازلة - الميكا , الاسبستوس 
مواد حرارية - السيليكا , الالومينا , الزركون , جرافيت ,
احجار كريمة - كورندم (ياقوت -اكسيد اللمنيوم ) الجارنت (عقيق ) الماس -التوباز(ياقوت اصفر ) -الزمرد - السفير ( ياقوت ازرق )
معادن صناعية - صخر الفوسفات ,الحجر الجيرى ,الملح الصخرى ,الباريت ,الفلسبارات ,البورات , المغنيسيت ,البوتاس ,الجبس , الطين والكبريت 
3- معادن الوقود 
وقود الصلب والفحم وطفل الزيت 
وقود غير الصلب - زيت البترول والغاز 

نراكم الاسبوع القادم انشاء الله


----------



## aliali9 (22 سبتمبر 2016)

رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## alshangiti (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع هذا الاسبوع عن المعادن النفيسة وهو مفتوح للنقاش فى المحاور التالية 

1- ما هى المعادن النفيسة 
2- كم عدد المعادن النفيسة المشهور تداولها 
3- بماذا تمتاز المعادن النفيسة 
4- اسعار المعادن النفيسة 
5- استخدامات المعادن النفيسة 

انتظر اجاباتكم والنقاش مفتوح لمدة اسبوع الى الجمعة القادمة 

دمتم جميعا بخير *


----------



## Kw.i (1 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا تسلمو يا رب


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اجابات الاسالة السابقة هى 

*تَشمل المعادنُ النفيسة كلاًّ مِن الذَّهب والفضة، والبلاتين والبلاديوم، والروثينيوم والروديوم، والأزوميوم والأريديوم.*

*الأربعة الأولى هي المعروفة لدى النَّاس، ويتمُّ المتاجرة بها على نطاقٍ واسع حول العالَم كسِلَع استثماريَّة، في حين أنَّ الأربعة الأخيرة غيرُ معروفة للجمهور العاديِّ، وهي من المعادن النَّادرة، ويُطلَق عليها مع البلاتين والبلاديوم اسم مجموعة البلاتين، ولها استخداماتٌ صناعيَّة محدَّدة وهامَّة.*

*تَمتاز المعادن النفيسة بِلَمعانها وبَريقها ونعومة مَلمسِها، مُقارنةً بغيرها، إضافةً إلى كونها أكثر خُمولاً ومقاومة للتَّآكُل من غيرها، وأعلى في درجات انصِهارها، ولا يَخفى أن الذَّهب والفضَّة هُما المَعْدنان الأكثر شهرةً؛ نظرًا إلى استِخْدامهما منذُ القدم للزِّينة، وفي مَجال سَكِّ العملات، وفي وقتنا الحاضر فإنَّ الذهب والفضَّة والبلاتين والبلاديوم سِلَع مؤثِّرة في السوق والاقتصاد، وتشكِّل جزءًا من المخزونات الاحتياطيَّة الإستراتيجيَّة للحكومات والبورصات والمؤسَّسات الدوليَّة؛ فعلى سبيل المثال يُقدَّر المخزون الاحتياطيُّ الأمريكي من الذَّهب بما يَزِيد عن 9000 طن، وصندوق النَّقد الدولي حوالي 3250 طنًّا، إضافة إلى عشرات آلاف الأطنان الأخرى من الذَّهب والفِضَّة والبلاتين الَّتي تَمْتلكها الحكومات والمؤسَّسات الأخرى المعنيَّة حول العالَم.
**تتعرَّض أسعار المعادن النَّفيسة، خصوصًا الذَّهب والفضة، والبلاتين والبلاديوم لتقلُّبات يوميَّة على مدار العام في أسواق السِّلَع الدَّولية؛ وذلك تبعًا لِمَبدأ العَرْض والطَّلَب، وينظر لهذه السِّلع الثَّمينة كملاذاتٍ آمنة عند ارتفاع حدَّة التضخُّم، أو عند حدوث عدم استقرارٍ كما في الحروب، أو عند وجود أوضاعٍ ماليَّة متردِّية، وزيادة كبيرة في مديونيَّة الدولة، تؤدِّي لزيادة البطالة، وقد تقود في النِّهاية لحالةٍ من الرُّكود الاقتصاديِّ، فيُقبِل الجميع على شرائها من باب التحوُّط، والحفاظِ على قيمة مدَّخراتِهم من العملة الورقيَّة من التَّآكل الذي قد تتعرَّض له في ظروفٍ كهذه، وقد حقَّقت أسعار المعادن النَّفيسة - خصوصًا الذَّهب - ارتفاعاتٍ قياسيَّةً غير مسبوقةٍ منذ بداية الأزمة الاقتصاديَّة العالَميَّة في أواخر عام 2008م، وما زالت حتَّى يومنا هذا، حيث لامسَ سعر (أونصة الذهب) سقف ال 1900 والان 1300
**إضافة إلى كون المعادن النَّفيسة سلعًا إستراتيجيَّة عالية القيمة،** وأدوات استثمارية، على الصَّعيد الاقتصاديِّ العالَمي؛ فهي أيضًا موادُّ صناعية هامَّة، وفي بعض الأحيان يلعب الطلب الصناعيُّ الدور الأكبرَ في تحديد أسعارها، كما هو الحال مع البلاتين والبلاديوم بشكلٍ خاص في مجال صناعة السيَّارات؛ حيث ازداد الطَّلَب عليها مؤخَّرًا؛ بسبب تشديد القَوانين المُتعلِّقة بالحدِّ من انبِعاث الغازات الخَطِرة الملوِّثة للبيئة من عوادم السيَّارات، والَّتي يَدْخل البلاتين والبلاديوم والروديوم كجزءٍ هام في صناعتها، إضافةً إلى أهَمِّية البلاتين البالغة في بعض أجزاء دوائِرِ الإشعال الكهربائيَّة لِمحرِّكات الاحتراق الداخليِّ في المركبات.*

*يُستخدم البلاتين أيضًا في مَجال صناعة الزُّجاج وأدوات الجراحة، وبعض الصِّناعات الكيميائيَّة والإلكترونيَّة، أمَّا الاستخدامات الصناعيَّة للذهب فهي محدودةٌ مقارَنةً ببقيَّتِها؛ فهو يُستخدَم - كما الفضَّة - في طلاء المعادن الأخرى غير النَّفيسة؛ لحِفْظها، وإكسابها مظهرًا جميلاً، وقيمةً أعلى، إضافة إلى استخدامه في مجال طبِّ الأسنان لعمل تيجان وجسور الأسنان، في حين تُستخدم الفضَّة بشكل أساسي في صناعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي، وفي حشوات الأسنان، وفي بعض التَّطبيقات الإلكترونيَّة المتقدِّمة بسبب مُوصِّلِيَّتها الفائقة.*

*

*


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2016)

موعدنا الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## alshangiti (20 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوعنا هذ الاسبوع عن معادن الاساس base metal 

ما هى المعادن الاساسية وما هى استخداماتها

مو عدنا غدا للاجابة والنقاش


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (30 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alshangiti (3 نوفمبر 2016)

للاسف لا توجد اى مشاركة 

اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركة 


معادن الاساس 

1- استخدامات النحاس 
ن النحاس مصدر مهم في حد ذاته لطبيعة والبشرية تعددت استعمالاته واستخداماته.


_صناعة الكهرباء يستخدم في صناعة الكهربائية لانه ليس باهض الثمن مثل صناعة المولدات الكهربائية وكابلات التوصيل الكهرباء. بمانه شديد المقومة للمحاليل الكيميائية والتوصي الحراري والكهربائي استعمل في المباني والمنشات الكيميائية وانابيب التدفئة والمنازل._
_اللحــام تستعمل في الالت الموسيقية النحاسية مثل الأجهزة الأخرى التي يتم لحامها بازنك والنحاس من المعروف ان اللحام بالنحاس وهو من أقدم الصناعات الذي استخدمة الحدادون والذي يقومن بصناعة المجوهرات والأسلحة وفي الحرف اليدوية، ولوصل الفلزات ببعضها البعض يستعمل أحد الاساليب الرئيسية في حين هذه الطريقة أيضا تستعمل في الالت الموسيقية النحاسية مثل الأجهزة والابواق التي يتم لحام تلك الأجهزة بازنك والنحاس._
_الغـــذاء وجــد أن غـذاء الإنسان العادي يحتوى ما بين (2-5 جم) من النحاس يــوميـاً وأن زيــادة نسبة النحاس في الغــذاء تسبب اعتلال الصحة والإصابـة بمرض ويلسون وهو زيـادة النحاس في أغشية الجسم وخاصة الـرأس والكبـد وتجـدر الإشارة إلى أن محلول النحاس المسمى (Fethling Solution) يستخدم في الاختبارات التحليلية لصناعة السكر. يعتقد أن الزنك والنحاس يتنافسا على الامتصاص في الجهاز الهضمي بحيث أن النظام الغذائي الذي يحتوي على كمية مفرطة من أحد هذه المعادن يؤدي إلى نقص في المعدن الآخر. إن التوصيات لاستهلاك النحاس عند الأشخاص البالغين الأصحاء هي 0.9 ملغ يومياً. من الناحية الأخرى توصي البحوث المهنية باستهلاك 3 ملغ يومياًCu_
_صناعة السبائك يخـلط النحاس مع عدد كبير من المعـادن الأخـرى لإنتـــاج أكثر من (1000 سبيكة) مختلفة لكل منها صفات صناعيـة تختلف باختلاف المعـادن التي تم خلطها بالنحـاس وكـذلك تتغير ألــوان السبائك باختلاف ألــوان المعـادن المخلوطة ومن أهم هذه السبائك مايلـى :

سبيكة البرونز وهي من أهـم السبائك حيث يضاف للنحاس نسبة من الـزنك تتراوح مـا بين (5-40%) ويتميز البرونز بالشدة والصلابة والمقاومة العالية للاحتكاك والاحتفاظ بجودته لمدة طويلة وكان الكنغانيون أول من خلط النحاس لإنتــاج البرونز الذي استخدموة في صناعـة الأسلحة مثل السيـوف والـرمـاح ذات الرؤوس الحـادة، وعندمـا يضاف إلى السبيكة نسبة من الرصاص تتراوح ما بين (3-5%) تـزيــد جودة البرونز وتزيد أغراض استعماله.
سبيكة النحاس والنيكل والزنك وتتكون من النحاس بنسبة (55-65%) والزنك بنسبة (17-27%) والنيكل بنسبة (10%) للحصول على سبيكة تستخدم كأساس لتغطية أنية الطعام مثل الطباق والملاعق والسكاكين بطبقة فضية اللون وفى طلاء المجوهرات.
سبيكة البرونز والفسفور والقصدير وتتكون بإضافة الفسفور بنسبة (35%) والقصدير بنسبة (10%) للحصول على سبيكة تتميز بدرجة عالية من المرونة وسهولة التكيف والثبات والبقاء مما يجعلها ملائمة لصناعة الزنبرك الذي له القدرة على استعادة حجمه بعد الضغط وصناعة الأغشية أو الصفائح الرقيقة المسامية التي بين السوائل كما في البطاريات أو الموجودة في قرص سماعة التليفون.
سبيكة البرونز والسليكون المجوهرات حيث يضاف إلى سبيكة البرونز بنسبة (1-3%) من عنصر السليكون بالإضافة إلى معادن أخرى مثل الرصاص والقصدير والزنك والمنجنيز والحديد والنكيل. وتتميز هذه السبيكة بقوة مثل الفولاذ ومقاومة شديدة للاحتكاك ويستخدم في إنتــاج المعدات اللازمة للمنشآت الكيميائية التي تتعرض إلى محاليل تساعد على سرعة تــآكــل المعادن.
سبيكة البرونز والنحاس والألمنيوم وتحتوى على فلز الألمنيوم بنسبة تتراوح (5-12%) مع نسبة من الزنك والسليكون وتتميز هذه السبيكة بالمقاومة الشديدة للتفاعلات وتستخدم في المصافي ومعامل تكريــر الملــح.
_


----------



## alshangiti (3 نوفمبر 2016)

2- الزنك الموضوع القادم


----------



## alshangiti (8 ديسمبر 2016)

الزنك واستخداماته


إن الزنك أو بالإنجليزية (Zinc): هو أحد العناصر الكيميائية المعدنية الهامة؛ بسبب استخداماته المتعددة. ومن خصائصه العامة: أنه يحمل الرمز (Zn)، والرقم الذري (30)، ولونه فضي أو رمادي، كما أن له لمعانًا مميزاً. ويشابه الزنك في بعض خصائصه عنصر المغنيسيوم. ومن أسمائه الأخرى: الخارصين، والتوتياء. ينتمي الزنك إلى المجموعة (12) في الجدول الدوري للعناصر، وهو أول عنصر فيها، وهذه المجموعة هي إحدى مجموعات (الفلزات الانتقالية). وينتمي إلى هذه المجموعة العديد من العناصر الأخرى، ومنها: الكادميوم (Cd)، والزئبق (Hg). ويتفاعل الزنك مع العديد من العناصر الأخرى، كالعناصر التي تنتمي لمجموعة الهالوجينات، والكبريت وغيرها. يعتبر الزنك من أكثر العناصر وفرة في القشرة الأرضية، حيث يتواجد الزنك في العديد من الدول والمناطق في العالم. ومن أكثر الدول إنتاجاً للزنك: الصين، والبيرو، وأستراليا، والهند، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا. والزنك لا يتواجد بشكل حر في الطبيعة، وإنما يكون مختلطًا بعناصر أخرى، كالذهب والفضة والكادميوم والرصاص، ويستخرج من العديد من الخامات ومنها: السفاليرات، وسميثسونايت، وغيرها. كما يتواجد الزنك في العديد من النباتات والأطعمة، كالحبوب والبقوليات والمكسرات، والمأكولات البحرية، واللحوم. إن للزنك الكثير من الإستخدامات الصناعية المهمة، ومنها: يستخدم الزنك في تغطية الحديد؛ لحمايته من التآكل والصدأ. يدخل الزنك في العديد من الصناعات، ومنها: الصناعات المطاطية، والصناعات الخزفية، وصناعة مواد التجميل، وصناعة بعض المستحضرات الطبية. يحتاج الإنسان إلى الزنك بكميات قليلة لا تتجاوز 15 ملغ يوميًا، حيث أن الزنك مفيد جدًا لجسم الإنسان، ومن فوائده: ع أنه يلعب دورًا هامًا في عمل أكثر من 200 أنزيم في الجسم، والتي تساعد على أداء الجسم لوظائفه البيولوجية بشكل سليم، كوظائف الدماغ والقلب والتنفس والهضم وغيرها. يقوي الجهاز المناعي في الجسم، حيث يساهم في تقوية عمل خلايا الدم البيضاء. يقوي الذاكرة. إن للزنك العديد من الفوائد على الجلد والبشرة، حيث أنه يساهم في تجديد خلايا الجلد، كما أنه فعال في علاج حب الشباب، وعلاج قشرة الرأس، حيث يدخل الزنك في تصنيع بعض أنواع الشامبو، وبعض أنواع المراهم والكريمات. ويفيد أيضًا في شفاء الجروح والحروق. يدخل الزنك في إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية. قد يتعرض جسم الإنسان للعديد من الأعراض والمشاكل الصحية؛ بسبب نقص الزنك، ومنها: فقدان الشهية ونقص الوزن. فقر الدم (الأنيميا). تأخر في النمو عند الأطفال. بعض المشاكل الجلدية، كتساقط الشعر، والطفح الجلدي. بعض المشاكل النفسية، كالاكتئاب


----------



## طارق البخاري (19 يناير 2017)

العناصر الأرضية النادرة وتطبيقاتها الصناعية

نقلا عن صفحة جيوبيديا على الفيس بوك


إعـــداد: جيولوجي/ محمـود العنانـي 
بالمركز المصري للدراسات الاقتصاديه و الابحاث العلميه والبيئيه و التطوير
________________________________
تمهيــــــــد:
العناصر الأرضية النادرة هي مجموعة من 17 عنصر متشابه كيميائياً وتشمل عنصري السكانديوم واليتريوم بالإضافة الي عناصر اللانثانيدات (وهي مجموعة عناصر كيميائية تتدرج في العدد الذري من 57 الي 71 وتبدأ وسميت نسبة لعنصر اللانثانيوم). أما عنصري السكانديوم واليتريوم فتم اعتبارهما من العناصر النادرة لما لهما من خصائص كيميائية وفيزيائية متشابهة. ويأتي مصطلح "النادرة" من ندرة المعادن الحاوية لتلك العناصر في صخور القشرة الأرضية والطبيعة.
وتعتبر العناصر النادرة كنزاً طبيعياً لأي دوله في العالم ويتضح ذلك من اعتبار الصين واليابان أنها تمثل أمناً قومياً بالنسبة لاقتصادهم فهي حيوية لغالبية الصناعات التكنولوجية الحديثة مثل أجهزة الحاسب الآلي، الاتصالات، الطاقات النظيفة، النقل المتقدم، المجال العسكري، العناية الصحية، البصريات، الهواتف الذكية، المغناطيسات، المحفزات، السبائك المعدنية، السيراميكيات، الفوسفوريات وغيرها الكثير
بسبب الخصائص الكهروكيميائية والضيائيه والمغناطيسية المميزة للعناصر الأرضية النادرة فهي تجعل التكنولوجيات الحديثة تؤدي عملها بوزن وانبعاثات واستهلاك طاقة أقل أو بمعني آخر فهي تجعلها أكثر كفاءة وأقل حجما وأسرع وأكثر احتمالاً وذات ثباتاً حراريا.
المنتجات والتكنولوجيات المدعمة بهذه العناصر ومميزاتها تساعد في النمو الاقتصادي العالمي ورقي مستوي المعيشة وأيضاً حماية أرواحنا.
وفيما يلي سنحاول أن نسرد باختصار أهم التطبيقات الصناعية للعناصر النادرة لبيان مدي أهميتها في الصناعات المختلفة.
ترتيب سلسلة العناصر الأرضية النادرة حسب العدد الذري لكل منها:
1- Scandium (Sc) [Z. 21] 
2- Yttrium _(Y)__ [Z. 39] 
3- Lanthanum (La) [Z. 57] 
4- Cerium (Ce) [Z. 58] 
5- Praseodymium (Pr) [Z. 59] 
6- Neodymium (Nd) [Z. 60] 
7- Promethium (Pm) [Z. 61] 
8- Samarium (Sm) [Z. 62] 
9- Europium (Eu) [Z. 63] 
10- Gadolinium (Gd) [Z. 64] 
11- Terbium (Tb) [Z. 65] 
12- Dysprosium (Dy) [Z. 66] 
13- Holmium (Ho) [Z. 67] 
14- Erbium (Er) [Z. 68] 
15- Thulium (Tm) [Z. 69] 
16- Ytterbium (Yb) [Z. 70]
17- Lutetium (Lu) [Z. 71]_
_ أولاً: تطبيقات صناعة المحولات الحفزية Catalysts Applications:_
_ مثال: تكرير البترول، المحولات (المعادمات) المحفزة.
هي واحده مما يطلق عليه اسم " تكنولوجيا الطاقات الخضراء او النظيفة " وتشمل وسائل النقل الهجينة والكهربائية والمولدات العاملة بالرياح التي تقلل من استخدام واستهلاك الوقود الهيدروكربوني.
ويعتبر عنصري السيريوم Cerium (Ce) واللانثانيوم Lanthanum (La) من أهم العناصر النادرة المستخدمة في صناعة المحفزات.
المحولات (المعادمات) الحفزية هي جهاز ضمن منظومة وسائل النقل يستخدم لتحويل الغازات العادمة السامه والملوثة للبيئة (مثل اول أكسيد الكربون وأكسيد النيتروجين) الناتجة عن المحرك لعدم توافر أكسجين كافي لأكسدتها واختزالها فتقوم بتحويلها كليا لنواتج اقل ضرراً مثل ثاني أكسيد كربون وبخار الماء وغاز النيتروجين_
_ ويلعب تغليف سطح المحولات الحفزية بالعناصر النادرة دوراً هاما في التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل المحول حيث يتم أكسدة اول أكسيد الكربون والأوزون وتحويلهما الي ثاني أكسيد كربون وأكسجين. وترفع العناصر النادرة من درجة حرارة التفاعل حيث يتم بأعلى كفاءه وأقل تكلفه بشكل أفضل من أداء مجموعة معادن البلاتين المستخدمة لنفس الغرض.
وفي مجال تكرير البترول تلعب العناصر النادرة دورا هاما في صناعة (محفزات تفتيت السوائل (Fluid-cracking catalysts والتي تستخدم في تكرير خام البترول محولةً المولات الثقيلة فيه الي مولات أخف لاستخلاص أنواع الوقود المختلفة كالبنزين والديزل والسولار.
ومن ضمن التطبيقات الصناعية للعناصر النادرة في مجال صناعة المحفزات أيضاً إضافات الديزل والمعالجة الكيميائية ومرشحات التلوث الصناعي._
_ ثانياً: تطبيقات صناعة المغناطيسات Magnets Applications_
_ تعتبر صناعة المغناطيسات الدائمة مناهم تطبيقات العناصر الأرضية النادرة بالأخص عناصر النيوديميوم والتربيوم والديسبروزيوم Neodymium (Nd),Terbium (Tb), Dysprosium (Dy) 
وتم استحداث هذا التطبيق لأول مره في الستينيات من القرن العشرين عندما تم سبك عنصر السماريوم Samarium (Sa) مع عنصر الكوبلت Cobalt (Co)
وفي الثمانينيات تم تطوير مغناطيسات دائمة من سبك عنصر النيوديميوم مع الحديد والبورون لتكون بديلاً لمغناطيسات الكوبلت والسماريوم لان الحديد أرخص وأكثر توافراً من الكوبلت. تعد مغناطيسات عنصر النيوديميوم أكثر قوه لأنها تقدم أداءً أفضل وبحجم أقل حيث انها تعطي قوه مغناطيسيه أعلي بمرتين ونصف من مغناطيسات الكوبلت والسماريوم.
تستخدم مغناطيسات النيوديميوم صغيرة الحجم في ميكروفون سماعات الرأس للأجهزة الاستهلاكية مثل مشغلات الموسيقي MP3فتجعلها ذات وزن أقل وحجم أصغر وأداء أكفأ. وتستخدم مغناطيسات النيوديميوم أيضا في أجهزة القرص الصلب Hard Disk وأجهزة الفيديو الرقميةDVD 
ولمغناطيسات النيوديميوم مع الحديد والبورون أهمية فيما يسمي بتكنولوجيا الطاقات الخضراء كتوربينات الرياح والسيارات الهجينة. ففي مجال توربينات الرياح كلما كان المغناطيس أقوي يتم توليد طاقة كهربيه أعلي لهذا فمغناطيسات النيوديميوم لها دور حيوي في توربينات الرياح.
وفي مجال السيارات الهجينة (مثال: تويوتا بريوس) تستخدم مغناطيسات النيوديميوم في المحركات الكهربية العاملة بالبطاريات بجانب المحركات العاملة بالوقود للتقليل استهلاك الوقود.
إن استخدام العناصر النادرة يزيد من كفاءة الطاقة في عديد من المجالات فعلي سبيل المثال فان المغناطيسات في أجهزة تكييف الهواء بإمكانها تقليل استهلاك الطاقة بنسبة تصل الي النصف مع نفس مستوي الأداء. وتستخدم عناصر التربيوم والديسبروزيوم 
Terbium (Tb) and Dysprosium (Dy) لمنع فقد القدرة المغناطيسية في ظروف من درجة الحرارة المرتفعة_
_ ثالثاً: تطبيقات صناعة السبائك المعدنية_
_ السبائك المعدنية هي مواد مكونه عنصرين فلزيين او أكثر أو من عنصر فلزي مع اخر لافلز وتختلف خصائص السبائك عن خصائص مكوناتها في الصورة النقية لكل منها. ومن اهم العناصر النادرة المستخدمة في السبائك عنصري اللانثانيوم والسيريوم Lanthanium (La) & Cerium (Ce).
وللعناصر النادرة تطبيقات رئيسيه في صناعة السبائك المعدنية ولعل أقدمها سبيكة الميشميتال Mischmetal المكونة فقط من عناصر أرضية نادره هي السيريوم بنسبة 50% واللانثانيوم بنسبة 25% ونسب صغيره من النيوديميوم والبريزوديميوم وهي سبيكة بيروفورية Pyrophoric Alloy أي لها خاصية اخراج شرارات إذا تم خدشها او طرقها وهذا النوع من السبائك (مثل الفيروسيريوم) يستخدم في أدوات القدح ومصابيح البطاريات ويمزج معها اكاسيد الحديد والمغنيسيوم بسبب ليونتها.
وتزيد العناصر النادرة من مقاومة السبائك للأكسدة لذلك تستخدم في صناعة السبائك السوبر superalloys (نوع من السبائك مقاوم للحرارة) التي بدورها تستخدم في تطبيقات عمليات الأكسدة عالية الحرارة كالمولدات الكهربية.
وأيضا تستخدم العناصر النادره وخاصةً عنصر اللانثانيوم La في بطاريات النيكل الهجينه القابله لإعادة الشحن (NiMH Batteries) المستخدمة في العديد من المنتجات الإلكترونيه والسيارات الهجينه._
_ رابعاً: تطبيقات صناعة الفوسفوريات Phosphors Applications_
_ الفوسفور: هي مادة لها خاصية الاشعاع الفوسفورية أي القدرة على اخراج الطاقة الممتصة في صورة ضوء ببطيء نسبياً
ومن اهم العناصر النادرة المستخدمة في صناعات الفوسفوريات: يوروبيوم، يوتريوم، تيربيوم، سيريوم.Europium (Eu), Yttrium (Y), Terbium (Tb), Cerium (Ce
وللفوسفوريات أهمية بالغه في صناعة شاشات التلفاز والحاسب الآلي وأي جهاز عرض يتطلب أنبوبة أشعة الكاثود او شاشة بتقنية البلازما.
والألوان التي نراها على الشاشات تأتي من استخدام عناصر نادره كالتالي:
الأحمر: من مركبات عناصر اليوتريوم واليوروبيوم
الأخضر: من مركبات عناصر التربيوم-الفلوريد-الزنك
الأزرق: من مركبات عناصر السيريوم-الاسترانشيوم-السالفيد
وتستخدم مزيج من فوسفوريات الألوان الأساسية هذه في توليد ضوء الخلفية الأبيض في الشاشات LCD والمصابيح الكهربية ثلاثية الفوسفور الموفرة للطاقة
وقد تم تطوير شاشات البلازما بإضافة فوسفوريات زرقاء من عنصر اليوروبيوم مما زاد مدة الاحتفاظ بمستوي السطوع بنسبة أكبر عشر مرات.
ويعتبر مجال الإضاءة الموفرة للطاقة من اهم التطبيقات التكنولوجية لفوسفوريات العناصر الأرضية النادرة. فمثلاً المصباح الفلوري المدمج (FCL) يستخدم طاقة أقل بنسبة 30% عن كمية الطاقة اللازمة لإنتاج نفس الإضاءة في المصابيح العادية.
وتقدم تقنية الصمامات الثنائية الباعثة للضوء Light-emitting Diodes (LED) العديد من الميزات عن تقنية المصابيح الفلورية المدمجة والعادية كالاستهلاك الأقل للطاقة والعمر الافتراضي الأطول وأكثر احتمالاً ومتانه وأصغر حجماً. ويبلغ العمر الافتراضي لها حوالي 50 ألف ساعة.
وتستخدم فوسفوريات العناصر النادرة أيضا في صناعة الألياف البصرية والليزر. ففي مجال الليزر يستخدم عنصر النيوديميوم كمنشط، وتستخدم تقنيات الليزر المدعمة بالعناصر النادرة في المجال الطبي وطب الأسنان بشكل متزايد.
وتستخدم تقنيات ليزر عنصر الإربيوم Erbium Lasers في العلاج التجميلي لاجتثاث طبقة البشرة وإظهار نعومتها والجلد ذو المظهر الأكثر شباباً. وفي طب الأسنان تستخدم تقنيات ليزر عنصر الإربيوم في معالجة وإزالة تجاويف تسوس الأسنان بشكل آمن وفعال. ويزيد تدعيم الألياف الزجاجية بالعناصر النادرة من المسافة التي يمكنها نقل الضوء اليها._
_ خامسا: تطبيقات صناعة الزجاج Glass & Polishing Applications_
_ تستخدم العناصر الأرضية النادرة بتوسع في صناعة الزجاج لقدرتها علي امتصاص الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية وتستخدم كصبغات للزجاج, ويستخدم عنصري النيوديميوم و البريزوديميوم في النظارات الشمسية للحماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية, ويعتبر عنصر اللانثانيوم مكون هام جدا في عدسات الكاميرات لان الزجاج قليل السليكا المدعم بأكسيد اللانثانيوم يكون له معامل انكسار أعلي وتشتت أقل, ويستخدم عنصر السيريوم و أكاسيده في صنفرة وتلميع الأسطح الزجاجية (كالمرايا والواجهات الزجاجية وشاشات التلفاز وأنابيب أشعة الكاثود) لأنه يزيل الزجاج اما بالإذابة الكيميائية أو الكشط التآكلي ميكانيكاً بشكل أفضل من وسائل الصنفرة الأخرى كالسليكا و الزركونيا , وفي عام 1896 استخدم عنصر السيريوم لأول مره كمزيل ألوان لمحو أثر اللون الأخضر المصفر الناتج عن أكسيد الحديد._
_ في مجال صناعة الزجاج تستخدم العناصر النادرة كصبغات كالتالي: 
السيريوم: يصبغ الزجاج بلون أصفر وبني ويمكنه إزالتهما أيضاً  
النيوديميوم: يصبغ الزجاج باللون الأحمر
البريزودميوم: يصبغ الزجاج باللون الأخضر
الهولميوم: يصبغ الزجاج باللون الأزرق
اليوروبيوم: يصبغ الزجاج باللون الوردي_
_ سادساً: تطبيقات صناعة السيراميكياتCeramics Applications _
_ السيراميكيات: مواد صلبه غير عضويه وغير معدنيه مكونه من ذرات فلزيه ولافلزية وشبه فلزيه ترتبط مع بعضها بروابط أيونيه وتساهميه
تعتبر أكاسيد العناصر النادرة (خاصة اليتريوم والسيريوم) أساسيه جدا في صناعة السيراميكيات لأنها تزيد من قوة وصلابة السيراميكيات الهيكلية عند اضافتها كعوامل تثبيت وتكلس (تلبد) لتقليل درجة حرارة التكلس وتكاليف الإنتاج. ولأكاسيد العناصر النادرة أهمية كبيره في صناعة السيراميكيات الوظيفية (كالحساسات الشبه موصله) وسيراميكيات الموجات الميكروية العازلة والاجتهادية الضغطية.
Functional ceramics such as semiconductor sensors, microwave dielectric and piezoelectric ceramics
وتستخدم أيضا في صناعة المكثفات السيراميكيه لتغيير خصائص معادلة الحرارة والعزل الكهربي للعديد من عوازل (الباريوم-تيانيت) السيراميكيه. وإضافة عناصر اللانثانيوم والسيريوم والنيوديميوم تعطي ثبوت لمعامل العزل الكهربي dielectric constant وتطيل من فترة عمر المكثف. وتستخدم كميات صغيره من اكاسيد العناصر النادرة كملونات (خضاب -Pigment) في صناعة السيراميكيات وعلى سبيل المثال:
البريزوديميوم: يصنع منه خضاب أصفر اللون
اليتريوم: يعطي لوناً برتقالياً
النيوديميوم: يعطي لوناً وردياً خفيفا
وتستخدم أكاسيد عنصري السيريوم واليتريوم في صناعات البوتقات لتحمي وتزيد قدرة المواد الحرارية على مقاومه درجات الحرارة العالية جداً._
_ سابعاً: تطبيقات اخري Other Applications_
_ للعناصر النادرة نطاق واسع من التطبيقات البالغة الأهمية في مجالات كالطب والدفاع والطاقة النووية والزراعة وغيرها.
1- الطاقة النووية:
العناصر النادرة باستطاعتها امتصاص النيترونات وتظل ثابته في درجات الحرارة العالية. ويستخدم عنصر الجادولينيوم كسم قابل للاحتراق في مفاعلات غليان الماء. ويستخدم عنصر اليوروبيوم في قضبان التحكم لتنظيم عمليات المفاعل لأنه ممتص جيد للنيترونات._
_ 2- الدفاع: 
من أمثلة تكنولوجيات الدفاع المعتمدة على العناصر النادرة البصريات والمسح والحماية وأجهزة الارسال والاستقبال بالسونار والاتصالات بالموجات الميكروية وأجهزة الليزر والطائرات._
_ 3- الطب:
عنصر الجادولينيوم يقدم تصوير بشكل أفضل للسرطانات. ولمغناطيسات العناصر النادرة أهمية بالغه في أجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي. وتستخدم المغناطيسات الدائمة كبديل للكابلات فائقة التبريد المكلفة في أنظمة الهيليوم السائل لتقليل المقاومة الكهربية في لفات الكابلات مما أجهزة التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي أكثر اتساعا وأقل إرهاقا للمرضي. _
_ 4- الزراعة: 
تستخدم العناصر النادرة كمخصبات زراعية بالأخص في الصين. وتضاف مركبات العناصر النادرة أثناء انتاج سماد السوبر فوسفات الكلسي لإنتاج سماد عناصر نادره فوسفاتي (REPF) يحتوي نسبة 0.04 – 0.16 % من العناصر النادرة. وهذا السماد المدعم بالعناصر النادرة يزيد من كمية المحصول ويقلل من نسبة المحصول المصابة بأمراض نباتيه ويزيد من جودة المحصول أيضا._
_ 5- الخضاب والدهانات:
تستخدم مركبات السيريوم في تغليف دهانات الكروم الرصاصية لتزيد من قوة احتمالها ومقاومتها للبهتان نتيجة تعرضها للضوء. ويستخدم عنصر اليتريوم كتغليف للدهانات ليكسبها مقاومة للتآكل._
_ ثامناً: تكنولوجيات حديثه New Technologies _
_ من أمثلة التقنيات الإلكترونية الحديثة المعتمدة على العناصر النادرة أجهزة معالجات الكمبيوتر بسرعة أقل من سرعة الضوء sub-light-speed processors وأنظمة الاتصالات المتقدمة بالأقمار الصناعية والموصلات الفائقة المتقدمة ومعالجة وتنقية المياه وخلايا الطاقة الأكسيديه الصلبة وأجهزة التبريد المغناطيسي Magnetic Refrigeration._
_ تاسعاً: أهم الاستخدامات المختارة لكل عنصر_
_ 1- السكانديوم: صناعة سبائك ألومنيوم-سكانديوم الخفيفة اللازمة لصناعة الطائرات
2- اليوتيريوم: صناعة ليزر اليوتيريوم-ألومنيوم-جارنت، أحد الإضافات في صناعة الصلب
3- اللانثانيوم: صناعة البطاريات القابلة لإعادة الشحن والزجاج ذو معامل الانكسار العالي والمقاوم للقلويات، التفتيت الحفزي في تكرير البترول -عدسات الكاميرات
4- السيريوم: عامل مؤكسد كيميائياً – مسحوق صنفرة وتلميع الزجاج – خضاب أصفر اللون للزجاج والسيراميكيات – سبيكة الفيروسيريوم لأنظمة الإضاءة – تكرير البترول
5- - البريزوديميوم: صناعة المغناطيسات – خضاب وملون للزجاج – أنظمة الليزر – صناعة زجاج النظارات الواقية
6- النيوديميوم: مغناطيسات العناصر النادرة – أنظمة الليزر – صباغ بنفسجي للزجاج – المكثفات
7- البروميثيوم: البطاريات النووية
8- السماريوم: المغناطيسات والليزر وامتصاص النيترونات
9- اليوروبيوم: الفوسفوريات الحمراء والزرقاء – الليزر – مصابيح الفلوريسنت
10- الجادولينيوم: مغناطيسات العناصر النادرة – الزجاج ذو معامل الانكسار العالي – السبائك المغناطيسية كالجالفينول -أحد الإضافات في صناعة الصلب.
11- التيربيوم: الفوسفوريات الخضراء – الليزر -مصابيح الفلوريسنت -السبائك المغناطيسية
12- الديسبروزيوم: مغناطيسات العناصر النادرة – الليزر -السبائك المغناطيسية
13- الهولميوم: الليزر – ثوابت ضبط الطول الموجي في المطياف البصري
14- الإربيوم: ليزر الأشعة تحت الحمراء – عامل اختزال كيميائي – الألياف البصرية
15- الثوليوم: أجهزة الأشعة السينيه المنقوله – الليزر
16- اليوتيربيوم: ليزر الأشعه تحت الحمراء -عامل اختزال كيميائي – القنابل المضيئه – الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ 
17- اللوتيتيوم: التصوير المقطعي بالانبعاث البويزتروني - – الزجاج ذو معامل الانكسار العالي_
_ _______________________________ 
REFERENCES
1- The Rare Earth Elements, Fundamentals and Applications [David A. Atwood, 2012]._
_ 2- Lanthanides & Actinides [Monica Halka, and Brian Nordstrom]. _
_ 3- Rare Earth Element Geochemistry [P. Henderson]._
_ 4- Industrial Applications of Rare Earth Elements [Karl A. Gschneidner, Jr.]._
_ 5- Rare Earth Elements [British Geo-Survey, 2010]_
_ 6- Rare Earth Elements in Ultramafic and Mafic Rocks [Felix P. Lesnov]._
_ 7- The Principal Rare Earth Elements Deposits of the United [USGS]._


----------



## alshangiti (27 يناير 2017)

شكرا لك ابو حمزة


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 يناير 2017)

أنا تلميذكم يا أستاذنا


----------



## alshangiti (22 يوليو 2017)

http://www.infomine.com/library/vid...enting_rock_fall_injuries_in_underground.aspx

[h=1]Rock Falls -- Preventing Rock Fall Injuries in Underground[/h]​


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alshangiti (7 يوليو 2021)

مبادرة معدنى الشرق الاوسط 
middle east miners initiative 
كل مجاضرات 2020 و 2021 موجودة علي موقع ال youTube
هذه بعض المحاضرات 
Ore Body Subsurface Modeling And Mineral Resource Estimates​Ore Deposits, Exploration Methods and Reporting​Top 10 Business Risk and Opportunities for Mining 2021​


----------



## alshangiti (24 أغسطس 2021)

مراحل التنقيب عن المعادن


----------

